# Sony XM-235 2/1 channel amp



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Sony XM 235 Car Amplifier 1 2 Channel 2 x 35 or 1 x 160 Watts | eBay


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

It is mine. I have some other auctions coming soon.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

someone, please, buy this


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd be all over that if it didn't have that damn ugly, digital camo pattern.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

a brillo pad will take care of that 
I'm putting up it's older cousin, an xm-2025 next


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Like the ebay seller name, let me guess pulp fiction?


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

I already own a XM2025, they are wonderful little amps. Unfortunately, I can't imagine I could modify the top of that amp to make it look decent.


----------

